# Bella Twins Fired (WWE.com)



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Bella Twins Released!!*

Wow, this seems legit.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Bella Twins Released!!*

HAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Bella Twins Released!!*

Just after they finished their match. 

Bye bye fuck off lol


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Bella Twins Released!!*

they didnt re-sign their contracts ...this is just wwe humiliating them on the way out


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Bella Twins Released!!*

i just died a little inside 

goodbye twin magic.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Bella Twins Released!!*

Who didn't see this coming?


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Bella Twins Released!!*



RatedR IWC Star said:


> *they didnt re-sign their contracts *...this is just wwe humiliating them on the way out


Source?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Bella Twins Released!!*

The fuck? they were on tv about an hour ago.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Bella Twins Released!!*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> The fuck? they were on tv about an hour ago.


Exactly.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Who the fuck wrote that article? It's so crappy and unprofessional. :lmao


But yeah, news of their contracts expiring leaked like last month, and they didn't plan to renew.


----------



## Danthree10 (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: Bella Twins Released!!*

So it actually happened, I'ma miss the Bella's. Sure they were shit in the ring but they were pretty to look at and they were better than half of the Diva's on the roster.

I hope they succeed in Porn.


----------



## uniden (Jan 30, 2012)

well it was just announced on RAW


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Bella Twins Released!!*



Danthree10 said:


> So it actually happened, I'ma miss the Bella's. Sure they were shit in the ring but they were pretty to look at and they were better than half of the Diva's on the roster.
> 
> *I hope they succeed in Porn.*


Hopefully.


----------



## Bolts91 (Apr 1, 2012)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

WWE is probably pissed they refused to resign so they sent them off with an embarrassing loss and firing them.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Bye-bye Bellas.


----------



## Sois Calme (Apr 23, 2012)

It was common knowledge that they weren't renewing their contracts because they wanted more money.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Never forget.






2:59 was when shit got real. I'll miss the realness the Bellas brought.


----------



## vamp1ro (Jan 20, 2009)

And creative put the title on them why? They could've easily done an injury angle with Beth Phoenix, had her give up the title and have a tournament for the belt.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

But Kharma was supposed to destroy them


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Sois Calme said:


> It was common knowledge that they weren't renewing their contracts because they wanted more money.


If they were great in the ring I probably would of given them more money as they would be great for in ring competition and Press stuff, but they aren't worth more money in my opinion. I do like them but no they shouldn't be asking for more money especially since they don't bring much to the table except for their looks. They have improved in the ring slightly but if WWE were smart they should put spend more money on diva's who can actually perform a great match.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Wait what, this is legit? I figured since it was mentioned on RAW or whatever it was surely a work, even moreso because there is an article about it on WWE.com. 

But wow, I am surprised to hear this may be legit. I don't really care, but even so.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

I hope this means more time for Kaitlyn and Maxine.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Pretty strange way to punish the Bella's on their way out by giving Nikki a Title reign and all.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Bella Twins Released!!*



Vyed said:


> Source?


http://www.cagesideseats.com/2012/4/10/2938050/wwe-news-the-bella-twins-look-set-to-be-leaving-soon


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

Nooooooooo...Why release them but keep Alicia Fox?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

kobra860 said:


> I hope this means more time for Kaitlyn and Maxine.


Agreed, or any other diva that was on NXT, most of them are better than the whole divas roster.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

doyousee? said:


> Pretty strange way to punish the Bella's on their way out by giving Nikki a Title reign and all.


Maybe they gave Nikki the title to give them incentive to resign or something. The Bella's probably didn't wanna budge and told WWE they aren't resigning, maybe that's why Nikki's reign was so short.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Bella Twins Released!!*



ZigglerMark83 said:


> http://www.cagesideseats.com/2012/4/10/2938050/wwe-news-the-bella-twins-look-set-to-be-leaving-soon


Hmm...


----------



## Flyman (Mar 7, 2012)

Dont understand why they didnt let Kharma take them out nobody cares about layleah.It was stupid to have her comeback when everyone is expecting kharma.I read the original plans was to have kharma return at Extreme Rules and fight them or tonight on Raw.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

dan_marino said:


> Wait what, this is legit? I figured since it was mentioned on RAW or whatever it was surely a work, even moreso because there is an article about it on WWE.com.
> 
> But wow, I am surprised to hear this may be legit. I don't really care, but even so.


It's not really "legit." The Bellas' contract expires at the end of this day. They aren't renewing it. So, WWE came up with this "firing" angle for them to write them out and send them on their way.


----------



## Mr Premium (Nov 15, 2011)

Hopefully they bring D Bryan out with them.......


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

This has to be a story.


----------



## ryzombie619 (Apr 23, 2012)

Does WWE seriously have a bunch of manatees working on the creative team these days? The Bellas were misused, they could have been great. Great heels. I am going to miss their butt shaking routine. The creative team must be a bunch of feminists these days because it really is PG. The women are not as hot as they used to be, Eve is now just some assistant and now the Bellas are gone. Sad. Go to TNA Bellas!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

I guess they didn't re-sign.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Flyman said:


> Dont understand why they didnt let Kharma take them out nobody cares about layleah.It was stupid to have her comeback when everyone is expecting kharma.I read the original plans was to have kharma return at Extreme Rules and fight them or tonight on Raw.


I disagree, I am thrilled LAYLA is back and I think others are too. Kharma is probably the most popular Woman to hit the WWE in awhile, they aren't going to just bring her back in a expected way....they are going to do it the right way.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Should of had Kharma take them out.

The End.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

dan_marino said:


> Wait what, this is legit? I figured since it was mentioned on RAW or whatever it was surely a work, even moreso because there is an article about it on WWE.com.
> 
> But wow, I am surprised to hear this may be legit. I don't really care, but even so.




Yeah, it was announced a few months ago that they were not renewing their contracts so they were on their way out.

This isn't surprising but it was such a waste to give one the title, makes no sense.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Don't understand why they gave one the Title, the only way it would have fit is if Kharma would have returned last night and killed them both. Couldn't Layla had just beaten Beth?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Don't understand why they gave one the Title, the only way it would have fit is if Kharma would have returned last night and killed them both. Couldn't Layla had just beaten Beth?


Either the championship was given to them to supply them with an incentive to re-sign, or the original plan was for Kharma to indeed destroy them last night but once the dirtsheets picked up on it, WWE nixed that idea and went with Layla, _or_ they want to turn Beth Phoenix face with this injury angle seeing as how she's never really drawn much reaction as a heel but actually did once upon a time (about two years ago right now... _just_ before getting injured and being gone for months on end... _just_ like Layla one year ago right now), and they've decided to have Kharma return as a heel. Layla's the new pretty girl face champion, Kharma comes in this summer and destroys her, Beth--who everyone knows was kind of "cheated" out of the championship with the injury and all--rises up as the one face who can threaten Kharma. 

Probably just gave the divas division more thought and consideration than all of WWE management, realistically, though.

Happy to see Layla back, in any case. Enter Layla, exit Bellas.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Layla gets next to 0 reaction when she comes out.

I know she has only appeared twice but both times, pretty much no one has given a fuck.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Bella Twins Released!!*



Danthree10 said:


> So it actually happened, I'ma miss the Bella's. Sure they were shit in the ring but they were pretty to look at and they were better than half of the Diva's on the roster.
> 
> *I hope they succeed in Porn.*


I'll be rooting for them.


----------



## uniden (Jan 30, 2012)

Somebody start appreciate thread.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh well. They were a waste anyways.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

The Bellas are most likely in contract talks now. And the WWE had to explain why the Bellas arent on TV. So they kayfabed a firing. Come on, it's common sense. They will most likely return the same time Kharma returns. 

And they put the title on Nikki because she had never been Diva Champion. That could have been a way to keep them on or send them off on a high note


----------



## trekster (May 25, 2010)

I'm sure TNA will overpay the bella twins.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Nut Tree said:


> The Bellas are most likely in contract talks now. And the WWE had to explain why the Bellas arent on TV. So they kayfabed a firing. Come on, it's common sense. They will most likely return the same time Kharma returns.


Not really. The Bella Twins could easily be replaced. If it's a dispute about money, the WWE will let them go. The only unique quality they bring is the twins novelty.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*FUTURE ENDEAVORED!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

And they better stay away long enough for me to forget they exist. I seriously hope they bring back Kharma and have her fuck everyone's lives up.


----------



## sayanything6986 (Apr 12, 2011)

They were so good to look at. =[


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, they can always go back to their old jobs. I wonder if they have to rent the street corner?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Sad to see them go but I hope this is an opportunity to call up Maxine, Paige or Sofia Cortez.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Shadowcran said:


> Well, they can always go back to their old jobs. I wonder if they have to rent the street corner?


:lmao this is the right answer folks.


----------



## Wrestling02370 (Jan 14, 2012)

Will TNA comes sniffing around?


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

PORN PORN PORN YES YES YES YES YES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

i guess they perfered to pay michelle mccool then renewing the bellas contracts!
if anyone saw wwe superstars twitter list she was added to the list last week
https://twitter.com/#!/WWE/superstars/members


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Wrestling02370 said:


> Will TNA comes sniffing around?


Yeah then they could become TNA Knockouts Tag Team Champions as the Whoreiffic tag team they are


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

Well hopefully they go Chyna's route, porn here they come (hopefully). At least give us a nude playboy spread. We deserve that at least for watching their wrestling.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

the fox said:


> i guess they perfered to pay michelle mccool then renewing the bellas contracts!
> if anyone saw wwe superstars twitter list she was added to the list last week
> https://twitter.com/#!/WWE/superstars/members


I hope she returns.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

They tried to sweeten them up by giving Nikki the title for a few days :lmao Epic fail on WWE's part. They weren't worth stressing after. They wanted to be famous and on TV, not womens wrestlers. The passion wasn't there, or else they would have stayed.

Good riddence, I say.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

WWE Diva's arent known for there wrestling and thats not gonna change the Bellas were as good as any that'll come in.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

charmed1 said:


> WWE Diva's arent known for there wrestling and thats not gonna change the Bellas were as good as any that'll come in.


And what are they known for? They literally only come out for 1 minute and thats it. The Bellas were fucking useless. Don't be naive now.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

na na na na

na na na na

Hey eh eyyy

Goood byeeeeeeee


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Best of luck in yout future endeavors...


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

http://www.wwe.com/videos/wwecom-exclusive-the-bella-twins-are-fired-by-eve-26019138


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

DesolationRow said:


> It's not really "legit." The Bellas' contract expires at the end of this day. They aren't renewing it. So, WWE came up with this "firing" angle for them to write them out and send them on their way.


I hadn't realized they were actually leaving though, I assumed this was just an angle. 

I'm surprised. Indifferent, but it caught me off-guard. I wonder what their reasons were for not re-signing.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Now WWE, please do the same with Kelly Kelly.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I am ready for the shoot promo, and them revolutionizing the divas division. (Y)


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

Good. Two less Divas wasting roster space in the division.


----------



## Hladeit (Feb 24, 2012)

Well cant say I miss them.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Their expired contract may have had a title run stipulation for both Bellas. Nikki's was given to fulfill it?


----------



## Gunmouse (Jan 10, 2012)

Two most attractive divas. Glad I got to see them live at Raw during their last match.


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

DoubleAwesome said:


> Nooooooooo...Why release them but keep Alicia Fox?


Because WWE didn't release them, they left, whereas Alicia actually wants to be there and isn't just there for the money, unlike them.


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Their expired contract may have had a title run stipulation for both Bellas. Nikki's was given to fulfill it?


No, Vince wanted them to leave on good terms, in hopes they might be back one day.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

:lmao good-bye!


----------



## ryzombie619 (Apr 23, 2012)

to all you guys saying things like "won't miss them" or "two less Divas filling up roster space" seriously?. If you'd rather watch muscular guys who can't wrestle these days over two gorgeous women shaking their assets, I pity you.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I hope the Bellas go to TNA. They might at least have five minute matches instead of the usual 30 seconds they got in WWE.



the fox said:


> i guess they perfered to pay michelle mccool then renewing the bellas contracts!
> if anyone saw wwe superstars twitter list she was added to the list last week
> https://twitter.com/#!/WWE/superstars/members


I'd like McCool to come back, but I doubt she is. Even if she does, it won't be for anymore than an appearance or two.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

.MCH said:


> Because WWE didn't release them, they left, whereas Alicia actually wants to be there and *isn't just there for the money, unlike them.*


you mean the Alicia Fox that hasnt wrestled in more than one match in the last 6 months? Yeh, she's definitely there for the overwhelming number of matches she's got coming her way...


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Took long enough. About time.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

.MCH said:


> No, Vince wanted them to leave on good terms, in hopes they might be back one day.


well that went well....


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> WWE is probably pissed they refused to resign so they sent them off with an embarrassing loss and firing them.


Yep. Though it could've been worse. At least they didn't get the Ho Sale.

I will miss them, they were beautiful. Maybe they will bring up Maxine now, but they really need to get that division together. The match was what--20 seconds? Pathetic.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Crowking said:


> Yep. Though it could've been worse. At least they didn't get the Ho Sale.
> 
> I will miss them, they were beautiful. Maybe they will bring up Maxine now, but they really need to get that division together. The match was what--20 seconds? Pathetic.


It got more time than the World title at wrestlemania...


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> you mean the Alicia Fox that hasnt wrestled in more than one match in the last 6 months? Yeh, she's definitely there for the overwhelming number of matches she's got coming her way...


Don't forget that her biggest concern for Wrestlemania was her outfit instead of her possible match.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Thank god.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

kobra860 said:


> Don't forget that her biggest concern for Wrestlemania was her outfit instead of her possible match.


She knew the divas rarely have matches at Mania anymore so why should she be concerned?


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

Legasee said:


> She knew the divas rarely have matches at Mania anymore so why should she be concerned?


That doesnt mean she has to make a joke out of it. She has to do her job which is to put over WWE in the media.

Also I see your gif keeps changing, what program do you use to make these awesome gifs?


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

the video on WWE.com was a bit stupid, the Bella's acting will NOT be missed by me.


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

Seems silly now that Beth had to drop the belt just so Nikki could have a week long reign. 
If they wanted to save Beth for Kharma why not have Layla take the belt off Beth?

Oh well. I won't miss them at all but they are lovely so I'm sure they will excel in modeling or whatever they choose to do next.


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

Couldn't care less. The Diva's division is still crap with or without them.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Stormie said:


> Seems silly now that Beth had to drop the belt just so Nikki could have a week long reign.
> If they wanted to save Beth for Kharma why not have Layla take the belt off Beth?
> 
> Oh well. I won't miss them at all but they are lovely so I'm sure they will excel in modeling or whatever they choose to do next.


The way I see it, when it comes to Kharma, I couldn't care less what the WWE does with the Divas Championship. That tile is so ridiculous lately that I don't even want it on her...especially since I will be singing *"One of these things don't go with the other"* when Kharma has a Butterfly title around her. The only excitement I have experienced when it comes to the Divas championship lately is seeing Layla win it and her returning.
Don't get me wrong, I really want to see Kharma with some gold...but I really think it would be in the WWE's best interest to bring back the Women's Championship...but they probably won't. The Divas title will never be taken seriously with how it looks.


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

According to several rumors , lesner met bell twins backstage hoping to get a poon-tang pie, but bell twins said no to brock cause of his monster physics which made brock upset and he lost it on WWE officials and began ripping apart a dressing room. 

maybe this could be the cause of bella twins getting future endeavors.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

The Redeemer said:


> It got more time than the World title at wrestlemania...


I lol'd pretty hard right here.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

So Leave the memories alone 
I dont want to see
The way it is, and how it use to be
Leave the memories alone, dont change a thing
And I'll hold you in my memory

You'll never change
You'll never change
You'll never change
You will never chaaaaaaange!

Lol, just joking, I dont give a fuck, porns awaiting


----------



## Flare of Ra (Sep 4, 2011)

Stormie said:


> Seems silly now that Beth had to drop the belt just so Nikki could have a week long reign.
> If they wanted to save Beth for Kharma why not have Layla take the belt off Beth?
> 
> Oh well. I won't miss them at all but they are lovely so I'm sure they will excel in modeling or whatever they choose to do next.


The way they did protects Beth some and makes Layla look strong at the same time. Also it could have been a week long thank you run for Nikki since she hadn't held the title before and Brie had.


----------



## UK Cena Fan (Mar 25, 2012)

Noooooooooooooooooo 

The Bellas are both the best wrestlers on the Divas roster and also by far he prettiest Divas. The WWE have messed up badly by letting the beautiful Bellas leave 

#BellaArmy


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Good i never liked them I always found them as a waste of space and then Vince decided to give them TV time and started to hate them even more. But i think the whole firing thing was kinda a tame way to get rid of them. Maybe i feel it was tame because a lot of people were expecting Kharma to come back at either the PPV or on Raw last night and just kill them but no we get a firing they did not put over on TV.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

A dark day for the wwe


----------



## AwesomeOne (Feb 25, 2010)

Thank god, I was tired of seeing these talentless bimbos take up screentime, now if only WWE will release Kelly Kelly


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

ryzombie619 said:


> to all you guys saying things like "won't miss them" or "two less Divas filling up roster space" seriously?. If you'd rather watch muscular guys who can't wrestle these days over two gorgeous women shaking their assets, I pity you.


Why do you watch wrestling at all then? Why don't you just sit on the computer all day watching rap videos if you want to see ugly women shake their asses.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Taz: what's the bellas doing in the impact zone

TNA are so gonna hire the bellas and push them to the top as knockouts champion just to take a shot at WWE

Also that news of them not re signing must of been true. And if they wanted more money then that's how greedy they are. There not that good to deserve more money


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Such a shame they left, but at least Layla returned.


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

I'll openly admit to liking the Bellas because I think they are both crazy hot. So I'm sad to see them go. I also honestly think that they were steadily improving over the last year or so.

Not happy.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

And here are all the fucks I give:


----------



## UK Cena Fan (Mar 25, 2012)

How can anyone not care that the HOTTEST divas the WWE have ever had have been fired?? Its a disater for every red blooded male who watches WWE. 

#BellaArmy


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh well. Life goes on I guess.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Now get rid of Alica Fox


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

The Bellas will go do porn now so be happy guys

And for those saying let Kelly Kelly be next there's no way she's leaving or being fired as she is the top face diva of the company she is the new version of Trish Stratus and Vince will do everything in his power to keep Kelly Kelly in the company. Kelly Kelly is very loyal to WWE she's been there 6 years. She's the future of the divas division


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

i'm sad they were part of my diva eye candy..

But if they save money for signing girls like Sara Del Rey it's ok


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I am ready for the shoot promo, and them revolutionizing the divas division. (Y)


Oh god please Cm Punk the WWE!! PLEEEASE (Matt Stryker Voice)


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Fuck the Bellas...Layla is back, AJ is on fire, Nattie is STILL a top 5 worker in the company male or female, and Kharma is due back anyday.

I'm still laughing at that Diva Season of NXT when they were speaking about Charisma even though they've been coming out to mouse quiet reactions for years now.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

fuck i thought they were hot too


----------



## RuthStar (Jul 9, 2008)

Might not be a popular opinion but they should just go to TNA, they could have more success over there holding the Knockout Tag Titles, Those belts would be talior made for the Bellas.
Bella/Blossom twin feud maybe? 

I've never been a huge fan of them but they must have had some passion for it to stay for as long as they did.


----------



## TheShikari (Apr 22, 2012)

Aslong as they make porn, I dont mind


----------



## Elstro1988 (Jan 23, 2012)

I will miss them, they could do OK matches and were entertaining to watch as heels. Would rather watch them than Kelly any day.

By the way, if you really don't care, why waste time posting in this thread?


----------



## WahhWahh (Apr 30, 2012)

Vyed said:


>


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

RuthStar said:


> Might not be a popular opinion but they should just go to TNA, they could have more success over there holding the Knockout Tag Titles, Those belts would be talior made for the Bellas.
> Bella/Blossom twin feud maybe?
> 
> I've never been a huge fan of them but they must have had some passion for it to stay for as long as they did.


I think the main reason they left is because they don't have a passion for wrestling and didn't want to resign that contract even after being handed the divas title.

OT: They are hot but I can't say I'm going to miss them at all.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

I expected some kind of departure, but I thought it would be on screen, given a smidgen of effort, somehow related to their title loss and not out of no where. Than I remember no one gives a crap about the Diva Division, the one Division where the Title Animation takes about as long as the matches.

Did love their "See how WWE will last without the Bella Twins!" though as if we're ever going to mention them again.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

This seems appropriate:


----------



## MIZizAwesome (Apr 6, 2012)

Damn I liked them too


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

I feel my time is better spent watching two women using their assets in the ring and out of it than watching the great khali try and accomplish anything.
Sad to see them go


----------



## RuthStar (Jul 9, 2008)

Choke2Death said:


> I think the main reason they left is because they don't have a passion for wrestling and didn't want to resign that contract even after being handed the divas title.
> 
> OT: They are hot but I can't say I'm going to miss them at all.


Maybe they had passion but lost it because of the booking of the divas divison, I just re-watched a Maria/Brie/Victoria/Nattie match from late 08 and they got 6 minutes, on smackdown. They rarely get half that thesedays, longest divas match that comes to mind nowadays is Tamina/Beth from Elimination Chamber, that got 7 minutes IIRC..

As lovely as it is to have Layla back, and have her as the champion, WWE wasted a wonderful chance to have Kharma come back, and get her much longed for revenge on the Bellas, win the belt and take them out forever, completing a story..now the Bellas as gone, Kharma will never get that revenge, just bad timing imo..

I'm pretty passioniate about watching womens wrestling, and I just wish for longer matches/consistant storylines..I'm not a fan that sees them as objects just to fantasise over and rate out of 10 (Ugh..) 
Not directed at you, thought I'd add other thoughts while I was here...saves double posting and getting warned for said double posting..

I do like what WWE are doing with Eve and AJ though, the only divas that seem to have anything going about them at the moment.

Good Luck to the Bellas, Kinda do hope to see them in TNA.. =)

ETA: 

Funny, we've lost 6 divas in the last year, Michelle McCool/Melina/Gail Kim/Maryse/Bellas.. Whos next I wonder?


----------



## ryzombie619 (Apr 23, 2012)

Evolution said:


> Why do you watch wrestling at all then? Why don't you just sit on the computer all day watching rap videos if you want to see ugly women shake their asses.


I watch wrestling for many reasons. Mainly because I grew up with it, but once Rock, Austin and Goldberg left WWE I was done watching faithfully until the Divs got smoking hot, like Candice, Maria, the Bellas. If you don't think the Bellas are hot, I question what women you think are hot, Rosie O'Donnell? 

Fact is, WWE needs pretty women. Easy on the eyes, gives the men something to really cheer about. You are basically saying sexy girls in little clothes is a bore to you and that you'd rather see large women pushing each other around. Well ok, if you like more cushion for the pushin, that's fine, however I enjoyed seeing two cute twins come out in sexy outfits every Monday night, not sure about the rest of you. This is WWE after all. It's entertainment. You wrestling "purists" who judge people based on wrestling skill, especially the Divas, are a bunch of jokers. Bellas could wrestle too, maybe not on the level of Trish Stratus or Lita, but they could do it and they were both pretty. It's a total loss for WWE.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

RuthStar said:


> Good Luck to the Bellas, Kinda do hope to see them in TNA.. =)
> 
> ETA:
> 
> Funny, we've lost 6 divas in the last year, Michelle McCool/Melina/Gail Kim/Maryse/Bellas.. Whos next I wonder?


I don't.

As to whos next, I kind of surprised Nattie and Beth are still around


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

ryzombie619 said:


> I watch wrestling for many reasons. Mainly because I grew up with it, but once Rock, Austin and Goldberg left WWE I was done watching faithfully until the Divs got smoking hot, like Candice, Maria, the Bellas. If you don't think the Bellas are hot, I question what women you think are hot, Rosie O'Donnell?
> 
> *Fact is, WWE needs pretty women. Easy on the eyes, gives the men something to really cheer about.* You are basically saying sexy girls in little clothes is a bore to you and that you'd rather see large women pushing each other around. Well ok, if you like more cushion for the pushin, that's fine, however I enjoyed seeing two cute twins come out in sexy outfits every Monday night, not sure about the rest of you. This is WWE after all. It's entertainment. You wrestling "purists" who judge people based on wrestling skill, especially the Divas, are a bunch of jokers. Bellas could wrestle too, maybe not on the level of Trish Stratus or Lita, but they could do it and they were both pretty. It's a total loss for WWE.


If that's the case to your logic then why don't the divas get any reaction when they wrestle?


----------



## evoked21 (Feb 23, 2011)

RuthStar said:


> Maybe they had passion but lost it because of the booking of the divas divison, I just re-watched a Maria/Brie/Victoria/Nattie match from late 08 and they got 6 minutes, on smackdown. They rarely get half that thesedays, longest divas match that comes to mind nowadays is Tamina/Beth from Elimination Chamber, that got 7 minutes IIRC..
> 
> As lovely as it is to have Layla back, and have her as the champion, WWE wasted a wonderful chance to have Kharma come back, and get her much longed for revenge on the Bellas, win the belt and take them out forever, completing a story..now the Bellas as gone, Kharma will never get that revenge, just bad timing imo..
> 
> ...


WWE: You are not supposed to remember that much.



True that WWE needs good looking girls, but no point if it last only 45 seconds lol.... a 80-20 mix of pretty hot ladies and serious female wrestlers is good.


----------



## Sois Calme (Apr 23, 2012)

ryzombie619 said:


> I watch wrestling for many reasons. Mainly because I grew up with it, but once Rock, Austin and Goldberg left WWE I was done watching faithfully until the Divs got smoking hot, like Candice, Maria, the Bellas. If you don't think the Bellas are hot, I question what women you think are hot, Rosie O'Donnell?
> 
> Fact is, WWE needs pretty women. Easy on the eyes, gives the men something to really cheer about. You are basically saying sexy girls in little clothes is a bore to you and that you'd rather see large women pushing each other around. Well ok, if you like more cushion for the pushin, that's fine, however I enjoyed seeing two cute twins come out in sexy outfits every Monday night, not sure about the rest of you. This is WWE after all. It's entertainment. You wrestling "purists" who judge people based on wrestling skill, especially the Divas, are a bunch of jokers. Bellas could wrestle too, maybe not on the level of Trish Stratus or Lita, but they could do it and they were both pretty. It's a total loss for WWE.


Just because someone doesn't think the Bellas are hot doesn't mean they think fat girls are hot. Jesus you people on here are retarded. I personally think the Bellas are average looking. maybe people like you who don't talk to pretty girls in real life they are hot though. There are prettier divas than them. And contrary to what you believe you can be "hot" and still be a decent wrestler.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

And why the fuck is people on here acting like women who know how to wrestle is the most ugliest women on earth.


----------



## Sois Calme (Apr 23, 2012)

Legasee said:


> And why the fuck is people on here acting like women who know how to wrestle is the most ugliest women on earth.


The hierchay of beauty according to the virgin geeks on WF. Bellas>Rosie O Donell>Trish Stratus>beth Phoenix. Because we all know it's impossible to be an entertaining performer as a diva and STILL be "hot." It's a mutually exclusive relationship to people on here. And also the Bellas are hot and no one else is. lmao These people kill me.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Legasee said:


> And why the fuck is people on here acting like women who know how to wrestle is the most ugliest women on earth.


Better question is why do people in WWE seem to think that


----------



## FoxSteiner (May 8, 2011)

*It's not like I really care about the Bellas, more time now for other Divas to shine. The Divas division is a joke anyway, doesn't matter if the Bellas are there or not. Anyway I prefer to see Women wrestling, not "Divas" wrestling. Beth Phoenix, Natalya, Kaitlyn or Kharma look more than "Wrestlers" than The Bellas...These Ladys should be more on TV and get more time then 2 minutes per show....*


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

You got to wonder who is next to be released. The annual yearly spring cleaning hasent happened yet


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

^Somehow I think many guys who lost to Brodus in less than 1 min will all be gone too.

But good that the Bellas are finally gone. WWE spent so much time on them for no reason,instead of focusing on the important divas like Beth,Natalya. AJ was really the only diva who got any good storyline since Kharma.

Wish Kharma was the reason the Bellas were gone though, but guess she's still not ready to return yet.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Please do porn. Would it be pushing it to ask them to do it together?


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Bella Twins Released!!*



RatedR IWC Star said:


> they didnt re-sign their contracts ...this is just wwe humiliating them on the way out


WWE didn't humiliate them, they gave them the Diva's title on the way out. Something which has been reserved for the likes of Trish and Lita in the past. I think WWE should have done a lot more to show them up on the way out, to make Layla look better. They could of easily had them in a triple threat match for the title, with the losing Bella being fired (after they whined to Johnny Ace for a title shot) then out of nowhere Layla ends up beating them both and they're both fired. It would have made a lot more sense than what they actually did, having them fired off-screen.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

dxbender said:


> ^Somehow I think many guys who lost to Brodus in less than 1 min will all be gone too.
> 
> But good that the Bellas are finally gone. WWE spent so much time on them for no reason,instead of focusing on the important divas like Beth,Natalya. AJ was really the only diva who got any good storyline since Kharma.
> 
> Wish Kharma was the reason the Bellas were gone though, but guess she's still not ready to return yet.


I can imagine many guys Brodus has squashed will be released. I am thinking which divas will be released as well. Alicia, Rosa come to mind who dont do alot

Tedious I can bet the Bellas will do porn considering they have nothing else going for them right now


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

I liked the bella twins, they may have not been great on the mic? But honestly what diva is? 

They had and still have a place on the Roster. Plus their entrance was......fit.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I can imagine many guys Brodus has squashed will be released. I am thinking which divas will be released as well. Alicia, *Rosa* come to mind who dont do alot
> 
> Tedious I can bet the Bellas will do porn considering they have nothing else going for them right now


Why should Rosa be fired she's a valet. She fits well with Primo & Epico.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Legasee said:


> Why should Rosa be fired she's a valet. She fits well with Primo & Epico.


Rosa did fuck all before Primo and Epico came along and since the tag team division is dying as Vince doesnt give a shit about it they will soon be split apart and that will leave Rosa with nothing to do again


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

they were butterfaces, the only appeal they had was that they were twins.


----------



## Samuray (Feb 1, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Rosa did fuck all before Primo and Epico came along and since the tag team division is dying as Vince doesnt give a shit about it they will soon be split apart and that will leave Rosa with nothing to do again


Kelly Kelly should be fired, but she's not on WWE TV, I'm ok with that too.(Y)


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

The Bellas have tweeted this

The Bella Twins ‏ @thebellatwins
Need a day to gather our thoughts... Tune in tomorrow 2 http://www.nicoleandbrianna.com 2 hear what we have to say & what's next for the #BellaArmy! 

The Bella Twins ‏ @thebellatwins
PS Thank you all for your kind words! @WWEUniverse means the world to us! And the #BellaArmy will always conquer  #TwinMagic Baby!

Tweets from Kelly Kelly and Natalya to the Bellas

Kelly Kelly ‏ @RealKellyKelly
I'm gonna miss my besties @thebellatwins We've had an amazing 5 years together and I love you like my sisters ...Thank u for everything! ?

Natalya ‏ @NatbyNature
Gonna miss @thebellatwins - we started together in FCW. We truly had some wonderful memories together! Thanks girls!! http://pic.twitter.com/HbeGLkWi


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I initially felt about not even making a comment, but fuck it, I'm not ashamed to admit I'm going to miss the hell out of them. They were so much more to me than the eye-candy models most people see them as, and they're presence on the show (even though it was so little) will greatly be missed by me. 

As others who are familiar with me know, I actually only started to become fans of them in early 2011, at the point of their heel turn and not shortly after when Brie won the Divas Title. Their transformation from the no-name, irrelevant face divas who people only ever associated with all those crappy RAW guest hosts, to their heel turn when they became relevant for the first time in their careers, got proper character development and direction, developed lovable, engaging personalities and became seemingly much more attractive and noticeable, absolutely captivated me. They captivated someone like me, who never before cared for the division. I used to be like the majority of people on this forum who used to think ''divas match, LOL piss break'' before I became fans of theirs, and I cared somewhat about the division when they were apart of it. I'd watch all their matches and segments, supporting them like I would support someone like Ziggler. They've been top priority for me for the past year, along with Ziggler and Christian. 

Those are pretty much the only talents I like today, and with The Bella Twins now gone, Ziggler getting horribly mistreated at the moment, and Christian still off-screen and irrelevant, and the fact I'm enjoying almost nothing about the current product, makes me seriously consider taking a break from wrestling. Even CM Punk, as good as he is, can't keep my interest in wrestling now. People on this forum who are familiar with me, know my frustrations with the current product and they've know it for a while now. That's why I come across as negative alot in my posts these days, and criticize everything, because there's literally nothing for me to be positive about.

What bothered me the most, and what initially made me question whether to even make this post, was how carelessly and effortlessly they were fired. I should of expected it, considering how WWE doesn't give a fuck about the divas division these days. It was ridiculous. So we're supposed to believe that they lose a match and they're fired? Michael Cole bringing up the fact for 5 seconds in the show, that they've been fired but doesn't give a reason at all? And before you ask, yes I've seen the WWE.com exclusive footage, but that shouldn't of been a WWE.com segment, and instead it should of been shown on the show. Not everyone knew that their contracts were expiring and they were leaving the company, and for them to get fired in such a irrelevant manner left alot of people confused.

Thinking about it now, I would of actually approved of Kharma returning and destroying them because it would actually accomplish something.

What a Kharma return would of accomplished:

1) It would of ended an old storyline.
2) It would of established Kharma back in the WWE as a dominate threat.
3) It would of made The Bella Twins go out in style and a relevant way, as the heels I always loved them as.

The way they fired them last night was the worst possible scenario I could of imagined, and it accomplished nothing.

Something else that was unique to my love for The Bella Twins, was the fact that (unlike any other wrestlers I've liked) I actually somewhat cared for their personal lives. I frequently read what they say on Twitter, despite not having a Twitter account, I also check out their website, blog and YouTube channel on occasions as well. I've read into their backgrounds and how they got into the WWE, and they come across as really nice, genuine people in real life. So because of that, I wish them all the best in whatever they decide to do in the future.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

Couldn't care less just happy Layla is back she can actually wrestle. Just bring kharma back as well!!!


----------



## randyorton24 (Dec 29, 2004)

Dont matter to me its not like they really ever did much anyways. Plus since Layla is my girl I am ok if The Bellas are gone.


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

I'm gonna miss the fuck out of Brie and Nikki. They were beautiful and fun to watch. Definatly two of my favorites


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

Nostalgia said:


> I initially felt about not even making a comment, but fuck it, I'm not ashamed to admit I'm going to miss the hell out of them. They were so much more to me than the eye-candy models most people see them as, and they're presence on the show (even though it was so little) will greatly be missed by me.
> 
> As others who are familiar with me know, I actually only started to become fans of them in early 2011, at the point of their heel turn and not shortly after when Brie won the Divas Title. Their transformation from the no-name, irrelevant face divas who people only ever associated with all those crappy RAW guest hosts, to their heel turn when they became relevant for the first time in their careers, got proper character development and direction, developed lovable, engaging personalities and became seemingly much more attractive and noticeable, absolutely captivated me. They captivated someone like me, who never before cared for the division. I used to be like the majority of people on this forum who used to think ''divas match, LOL piss break'' before I became fans of theirs, and I cared somewhat about the division when they were apart of it. I'd watch all their matches and segments, supporting them like I would support someone like Ziggler. They've been top priority for me for the past year, along with Ziggler and Christian.
> 
> ...



Awwww thats sweet!!!


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Kinda sucks. Makes the Divas division even thinner then it already is. If they go to TNA , I'll watch em there.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

OMG what are The Donna twins doing in the impact zone?


----------



## Bolts91 (Apr 1, 2012)

Nostalgia said:


> I initially felt about not even making a comment, but fuck it, I'm not ashamed to admit I'm going to miss the hell out of them. They were so much more to me than the eye-candy models most people see them as, and they're presence on the show (even though it was so little) will greatly be missed by me.
> 
> As others who are familiar with me know, I actually only started to become fans of them in early 2011, at the point of their heel turn and not shortly after when Brie won the Divas Title. Their transformation from the no-name, irrelevant face divas who people only ever associated with all those crappy RAW guest hosts, to their heel turn when they became relevant for the first time in their careers, got proper character development and direction, developed lovable, engaging personalities and became seemingly much more attractive and noticeable, absolutely captivated me. They captivated someone like me, who never before cared for the division. I used to be like the majority of people on this forum who used to think ''divas match, LOL piss break'' before I became fans of theirs, and I cared somewhat about the division when they were apart of it. I'd watch all their matches and segments, supporting them like I would support someone like Ziggler. They've been top priority for me for the past year, along with Ziggler and Christian.
> 
> ...


Agreed with all points here. They way they "fired" them was such crap. Just a 5 second mention of them being fired.. that's just shit.

Also, I wouldn't say you were the only one to actually know about their personal life and all. I do all that too, and I could not agree more that they just seem like great people. I really can't wait to see what's next for them and I'm sure they will succeed.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Well gonna miss these two hotties for sure.

But at least Layla is back


----------



## PUNK'ed (Mar 29, 2012)

I wasn't upset to see them go tbh. It was a long time coming.

I just get pissed off because the WWE ignores this division and does not do enough to develop it! It really bothers me that all they give two shits about is the way these women look. Who cares if they can wrestle..Well, actually, some of us do. Especially being a female myself because we are already seen as sex objects too often, female divas who could wrestle, are tough like they used to be would be such better role models than pretty girls wearing nothing and doing nothing but scream.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bolts91 said:


> Agreed with all points here. They way they "fired" them was such crap. Just a 5 second mention of them being fired.. that's just shit.
> 
> Also, I wouldn't say you were the only one to actually know about their personal life and all. I do all that too, and I could not agree more that they just seem like great people. I really can't wait to see what's next for them and I'm sure they will succeed.


I've now realized I made a mistake in what I wrote. To clarify, I didn't mean to say I'm the only one to care about their personal lives, I meant to say they were the only wrestlers personal lives I care for. Instead of saying ''unlike anyone else'' I should of said ''unlike any other wrestlers I've liked''. My apologies, I've edited it now. 

Anyway I agree, the firing of them was terrible. It pissed me off so much I didn't even want to post what I thought of it initially.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Dropped the ball big, Should have had Kharma


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Did this happen on RAW, must of fast forwarded past it if it did. So the reason for them going is they didn't sign another contract?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

And we all thought Vince was high on the Bellas I guess not


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> And we all thought Vince was high on the Bellas I guess not


He was they were fired On-Screen.If it was just another Diva they'd probably fired her after RAW.Shows Vince cared about them


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Just curious, but are there any WWE Divas who were fired/quit/whatever that actually went on to do porn?

*gets ready to search*

Or is this some inside joke that'll leave me disappointed.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> And we all thought Vince was high on the Bellas I guess not


He is/was high on them.

Otherwise he wouldn't have given Nikki Bella a last minute title reign.

THEY chose not to re-sign, the WWE didn't fire them in real life. The Bellas chose to leave.



Legasee said:


> Why should Rosa be fired she's a valet. She fits well with Primo & Epico.


Because someone like Maxine could be brought up and do a FAR BETTER job than she is just swiveling her hips. Maxine can actually cut a damned promo, and Rosa is weird in the face anyway.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

Cyon said:


> Just curious, but are there any WWE Divas who were fired/quit/whatever that actually went on to do porn?
> 
> *gets ready to search*
> 
> Or is this some inside joke that'll leave me disappointed.


*Yes, Chyna.*


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

The Rebel said:


> *Yes, Chyna.*


You can also just look up divas that did porn before they were signed, like Candice Michelle and Mickie James.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lame. :sad::side:

I really didn't mind them though.


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

too bad.I kinda like them.


----------



## Audacity (Jul 24, 2010)

It was too much for us to expect WWE to write the Bellas out in a believable way. All that can be assumed is Kharma isn't ready for action yet, and so WWE couldn't think of any other way to write them out. The video posted on WWE.com should have actually been on RAW to explain why they were getting fired. It's not even as if they were creative in the slightest, though; they told the actual truth that the Bellas contracts were expiring. Gotta say Nikki and Brie's reactions were awful, but I never really had them down as good actresses.

Fairwell, Bellas. It'a s shame to see them go, but I really just wish we'd see the likes of Mickie, Michelle and Melina back.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

If Vince was so high on the Bellas then he would of gave them more money on their new contracts that they wanted but he didnt so obviously he wasent that high on them. The Bellas are not that good and considering times are tough right now did they seriously expect a pay rise in a new contract. I dont think they had passion for the business they just wanted more money and exposure. I think its best they left and go on to do something else


----------



## Bolts91 (Apr 1, 2012)

Nostalgia said:


> I've now realized I made a mistake in what I wrote. To clarify, I didn't mean to say I'm the only one to care about their personal lives, I meant to say they were the only wrestlers personal lives I care for. Instead of saying ''unlike anyone else'' I should of said ''unlike any other wrestlers I've liked''. My apologies, I've edited it now.
> 
> Anyway I agree, the firing of them was terrible. It pissed me off so much I didn't even want to post what I thought of it initially.


No problem, Man. But, yeah, no doubt the firings were horrible. Guess it is what we can expect from the WWE.



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> If Vince was so high on the Bellas then he would of gave them more money on their new contracts that they wanted but he didnt so obviously he wasent that high on them. The Bellas are not that good and considering times are tough right now did they seriously expect a pay rise in a new contract. I dont think they had passion for the business they just wanted more money and exposure. I think its best they left and go on to do something else


Sure, money might have played a role but it is not the main reason why the Bella's decided to not return to the WWE. They were sick of all of the traveling and wanted to move back home and settle down a bit.


Think about it, they are almost 30 years old and have pretty much been on the road 24/7 for the past 4 or 5 years. Maybe they want to settle down a bit and move onto other things.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Wins 'top' title in their division, few days later...released. Logic :lmao.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I will always respect the Bellas for not getting boob jobs.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Gonna miss these malnutured broads. Distraught that I will never again hear "Good one, Nikki!" in a WWE promo. 

But in all seriousness, good for them. They got in, got what they wanted and got out. They definitely had a knack for business and getting their shit done, so I have to give them credit for that. Good luck with whatever comes next, I guess. And they aren't going to TNA. Come on, you guys should know better by now.



andersonasshole900 said:


> Wins 'top' title in their division, few days later...released. Logic :lmao.


They weren't released. Their contracts came to an end and they chose not to re-sign. Essentially, _they_ released the WWE.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Crowking said:


> You can also just look up divas that did porn before they were signed, like Candice Michelle and Mickie James.


I don't know about Mickie but Candice never did porn.

The Bellas are more entertaining than Kelly Kelly but I won't miss them. Hopefully this makes room for Maxine to debut on RAW.


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

Huh, WWE has some nice way to treat people that are leaving. That's not a surprise, but letting them go like that?
In the words of Booker T, WHAT THA HELL?!
I will miss those gurls.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Lita still has the worst diva send out ever.


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

Even though it's 100% legit, it feels like kayfabe. Why would they fire them fire them out of nowhere? Shouldn't they have some sort of angle?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Goodbye Bella*


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Not many divas get leaving storylines. Only special divas like Trish Stratus got a good send off.

Management obviously gave Nikki the divas title to get both to re sign but that didnt work so they got a shitty send off by getting literally seconds in a match against Layla and then got fired off camera which was put on WWE.com

Also I think Rosa will be next to be fired as Primo/Epico have lost the tag titles so there isnt much use for Rosa


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

VladMan2012 said:


> Even though it's 100% legit, it feels like kayfabe. Why would they fire them fire them out of nowhere? Shouldn't they have some sort of angle?


I don't think the writers or 99% of the fans give enough fucks for them to warrant a 'special' send off on TV. It is what it is.


----------



## Bolts91 (Apr 1, 2012)

In my opinion, the WWE should just cut the Divas division down to 4-5 wrestlers. I mean, you give the girls 5mins or less every week and no mic time. As beautiful as she is, rosa needs to go, then Alicia and then Kelly Kelly (never going to happen) then perhaps more.

At least then you can focus on actually giving them a character and doing something. It disgusts me what has happen to the divas since I started watching WWE again. I just wish they can go back to the old days were they actually gave a f*** about them.

I know the majority opinion on here is "who gives a damn about the divas", but I promise you, if WWE could get a very interesting and entertaining Divas story line going, people will want to watch them. 

/rant


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Meh nothing to whine about. They did what all the people who are on their way out do. Put someone over before they leave and they did that just fine. The quick win was nothing special really. Nothing that has not happened before in WWE. Just a typical quick roll up. 

Besides we know that they have done far worse.

Like having Lita go through the whole hoe experience on her way out for no apparent reason at all. 

Also the way they treated Mickie was beyond despicable:no:. So yeah nothing to whine about for Bella's. It will be just good time to move on to other projects they have in life....hopefully not porn. *


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

Bolts91 said:


> In my opinion, the WWE should just cut the Divas division down to 4-5 wrestlers. I mean, you give the girls 5mins or less every week and no mic time. As beautiful as she is, rosa needs to go, then Alicia and then Kelly Kelly (never going to happen) then perhaps more.
> 
> At least then you can focus on actually giving them a character and doing something. It disgusts me what has happen to the divas since I started watching WWE again. I just wish they can go back to the old days were they actually gave a f*** about them.
> 
> ...


Divas division has always been a joke.


----------



## WWEedgeLitaR101 (Dec 16, 2011)

Well I guess the Bella Twins didn't want to renew their contract.
IMO their absence won't affect the non-existent,boring,divas division.
Good luck to them in whatever they want to pursue.

I think they could have gotten a match longer than 3 seconds before leaving though and it would have been better if their "firing" occurred on TV instead of a WWE.com exclusive.






Legasee said:


> Lita still has the worst diva send out ever.


Agreed.Nothing comes close.


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

HUH? OH SHIT! What are Vikki and Andi Snella doing in the impact zone, Taz!


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Vyed said:


> Divas division has always been a joke.


*Well that's not true at all. Divas division really looked good and had a promising future during Trish-Lita-Mickie run. *



WWEedgeLitaR101 said:


> Well I guess the Bella Twins didn't want to renew their contract.
> IMO their absence won't affect the non-existent,boring,divas division.
> Good luck to them in whatever they want to pursue.
> 
> ...


*Yes they could have given them that. But TBH they had their match during EC so there is nothing really much to complain about unless you are a hardcore Bella Twins fan. 

Also that just put over Layla even more which is a good thing(Y).

As for Lita being close...let's just say Mickie James...that is all:no:.
*


----------



## WWEedgeLitaR101 (Dec 16, 2011)

ice_edge said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

Nah I'm not a fan of the Bella Twins but I'm just saying that if it was their last match,it could have been a bit longer.
Also,they announced the "firing" on commentary;it could have at-least been featured on TV.
I don't care for Layla lol and between her and Nikki Bella,I would have rather had Nikki retain.

I think Lita still had the worst sendoff;sure Mickie lost her match(mostly everyone does) but Lita's was beyond disrespectful and deplorable.*


----------



## Living Tribunal (Jan 24, 2012)

So that leaves like what.... 5 Divas? lol


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

WWEedgeLitaR101 said:


> I think Lita still had the worst sendoff;sure Mickie lost her match(mostly everyone does) but Lita's was beyond disrespectful and deplorable.


Gotta agree. Mickie's was bad, but Lita's was just terrible. Glad she had the 15th anniversary send off to remember, because that entire segment was just disgusting. I even had friends over who legit hated her and they got uncomfortable watching that and I remember one of the biggest Lita haters of my buddies said "Shit. That's just going too fucking far." It killed the entire mood of my PPV party.

And you're supposed to go out on your back in wrestling (no pun intended) losing is what you're supposed to do, I could care less about that. It was the segment afterwards in combination with the ravenous fans and taking away "Thank You" signs that made that the worse.

Anyway, I hope the Bellas do something that allows them to continue to do photoshoots or even appear on tv on occasion. Will miss seeing them, was hoping that this would not be the last time that we see them, but divas have a short shelf-life. Sadly, it was only a matter of time.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

WWEedgeLitaR101 said:


> Nah I'm not a fan of the Bella Twins but I'm just saying that if it was their last match,it could have been a bit longer.
> Also,they announced the "firing" on commentary;it could have at-least been featured on TV.
> I don't care for Layla lol and between her and Nikki Bella,I would have rather had Nikki retain.
> 
> I think Lita still had the worst sendoff;sure Mickie lost her match(mostly everyone does) but Lita's was beyond disrespectful and deplorable.


*Meh you know WWE doesn't treat women the right way. Let's just be glad those ladies did not get a hoeski send off if you know what I mean. 

No need to future it on TV if they simple don't care enough. 

Why would you have Nikki retain if they where about to fire Bellas? 

As for Mickie I dunno if you where aware of Fat Mickie James storyline which I'm referring to here:cool2. Wasn't talking about loosing here but more about the final treatment of Mickie in general which was despicable:no:.

Although Lita's one go hand in hand there. They where obviously still milking the whole lita-edge-matt controversy. *


----------



## WWEedgeLitaR101 (Dec 16, 2011)

Crowking said:


> Gotta agree. Mickie's was bad, but Lita's was just terrible. Glad she had the 15th anniversary send off to remember, because that entire segment was just disgusting. I even had friends over who legit hated her and they got uncomfortable watching that and I remember one of the biggest Lita haters of my buddies said "Shit. That's just going too fucking far." It killed the entire mood of my PPV party.
> 
> And you're supposed to go out on your back in wrestling (no pun intended) losing is what you're supposed to do, I could care less about that. It was the segment afterwards in combination with the ravenous fans and taking away "Thank You" signs that made that the worse.
> 
> Anyway, I hope the Bellas do something that allows them to continue to do photoshoots or even appear on tv on occasion. Will miss seeing them, was hoping that this would not be the last time that we see them, but divas have a short shelf-life. Sadly, it was only a matter of time.


I agree.
Also like you said women in the WWE don't stay too long.



ice_edge said:


> *Meh you know WWE doesn't treat women the right way. Let's just be glad those ladies did not get a hoeski send off if you know what I mean.
> 
> No need to future it on TV if they simple don't care enough.
> 
> ...



Yeah your right.They don't treat them right and they don't care.
Well at least they got something before leaving.
Not a big deal.

I'm aware of the Mickie James Piggy James storyline. That was rude but I thought you were referring to her last match.
Lita's was still worst though. 
The fans flipped her off during her last match,chanted dirty names towards her,commentators(Jerry Lawler) talked shit about her,WWE confiscated positive signs,oh yeah and she got a ho-sale even though she asked Vince several times not to do the segment.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

WWE treats women like it was 1920. Nothing new.


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

kobra860 said:


> I hope this means more time for Kaitlyn and Maxine.


Exactly


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

I like the bella's, well, those identical asses anyway... IF they really did not resign their contracts it was really dumb, WWE is were it is, TNA will always be second place.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I wonder who Layla will feud with now.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

The Bellas did a live Q&A session on twitter before here are some of the questions/answers

The Bella Twins ‏ @thebellatwins
Needed some time to rest “@LiamMcKay96: @thebellatwins Why did you's leave? #BellaArmyForever”

The Bella Twins ‏ @thebellatwins
Barbie  “@JoshRise: @thebellatwins Which WWE talent do you think you will miss the most now that you have left the WWE? #BellaArmyForever”

^Kelly Kelly is who they will miss as they are best friends with her

The Bella Twins ‏ @thebellatwins
Super awesome guy! “@love_cenafan: @thebellatwins what do you think oh #JohnCena ? #BellaArmyForever”

The Bella Twins ‏ @thebellatwins
Very!  “@CattherinePL: @thebellatwins Are you happy of your career in WWE? #BellaArmyForever”

The Bella Twins ‏ @thebellatwins
you'll have to wait and see  “@bozz07022: @thebellatwins Whats the next post wrestling project you 2 want to do? #BellaArmyForever !!”

The Bella Twins ‏ @thebellatwins
haha Dolph for Nicole Drew for Bri “@ItsGomezTalk: @thebellatwins Dolph or Drew? #BellaArmyForever”


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

WWEedgeLitaR101 said:


> I agree.
> Also like you said women in the WWE don't stay too long.
> 
> 
> ...


*The thing is women in WWE have like 7(max) year carers or so (exception will be made for Vickie Obviously). After that they release them.

Well at least they put over Layla and did not get a hoeski send off. That all that should really matter in these case scenarios IMO. 

Nope was talking about her last relevant feud with Flawless. After that nothing was really to notable. 

Well Lita still had the controversy so she would still get all the nah, nah , nahs and goodbye hoe chants but they really did not have to make it that stupid as they did. Completely unprofessional from booking part. If I was her I would have though armies to to change that booking decision. 

She later said she didn't care but IMO she really should have carried since now every time I think about it makes me wanna hate the management and do something bad:no:.

Also Jerry Lawler is a moron with about zero class. For a face commentator he sure is an idiot and just plain disrespectful. 

Still in all and all it goes hand in hand with Mickie's treatment for me although I do feel ya so don't worry about that:cool2.
*


----------



## Sulley316 (Jun 28, 2011)

Who are the Bella Twins?


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Sulley316 said:


> Who are the Bella Twins?


*No need to worry people will forget them in a week or so:cool2. 

It won't matter who they are in a month or so. People will forget them really fast and move onto other divas like AJ and Kaytlin. *


----------



## Zexaah (Apr 11, 2012)

b>return of maryse or melina.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

This might be just a work, when someone is really fired from the WWE, they barely let it known world wide or make a big fuss of it, it was first announced during the show by Cole, than on we get a WWE.com exclusive of them getting fired:

http://www.wwe.com/videos/the-bella-twins-are-fired-by-eve-wwecom-exclusive-april-30-2012-26019138

Bet they will be back soon.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> The Bella Twins ‏ @thebellatwins
> Barbie  “@JoshRise: @thebellatwins Which WWE talent do you think you will miss the most now that you have left the WWE? #BellaArmyForever”


Lol that was me. 

On my first day of getting a twitter account - I get a reply from them. Fuck yeah.



Necramonium said:


> This might be just a work, when someone is really fired from the WWE, they barely let it known world wide or make a big fuss of it, it was first announced during the show by Cole, than on we get a WWE.com exclusive of them getting fired:
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/videos/the-bella-twins-are-fired-by-eve-wwecom-exclusive-april-30-2012-26019138
> 
> Bet they will be back soon.


It's not a work.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Lol that was me.
> 
> On my first day of getting a Twitter account - I get a reply from them. Fuck yeah.


Ah it's almost like they knew. BTW I hate you, never once gotten a tweet back from any of the wrestlers I follow. :cuss:


----------



## Here To There (Apr 18, 2012)

I never liked them, and they weren't as hot as some think, they were kinda skanky, and not in that Lita way, but just stinky Italian chick way. Fare thee well, bitches.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Nostalgia said:


> Lol that was me.
> 
> On my first day of getting a twitter account - I get a reply from them. Fuck yeah.
> 
> ...


OMG!!!! jealous right now


----------



## ryzombie619 (Apr 23, 2012)

Here To There said:


> I never liked them, and they weren't as hot as some think, they were kinda skanky, and not in that Lita way, but just stinky Italian chick way. Fare thee well, bitches.


Well that is your idiotic opinion. Both of them were beautiful, maybe you should check out some of their non wrestling photos. Very pretty girls. Which WWE divas are not skanky BTW? Even the ones that had "class" like Trish were skanky in some sense. Stephanie McMahon was skanky. To single the Bellas out as skanks when they are surrounded by skanks is a little ignorant of you. 

Point is, the divas division sucks now. The Bellas were twins, they were pretty, they cheated, they actually got a crowd reaction (mostly boos for cheating) but still, better than nothing like Layla, Alicia Fox and AJ get. Those matches where Eve and Kelly Kelly teamed up against the Bellas got the fans into the match. 

Pretty women are required in WWE for it to work, and there is a shortage of that now with Trish, Stacy, Torrie, Candice, Maria and now the Bellas gone.


----------



## Hazaq (Apr 25, 2012)

Release Eve Torres as well. She cant act for shit.


----------

